# FR: c'est (un/une) X / il/elle est X



## Meysha

*Moderator note:* This question is extremely common. A multitude of threads have been merged to create this one. This thread is therefore very long and discusses many different examples. If you still have a doubt after reading it, please do not open a new thread, but ask your question at the end of this thread. 

See also:
How to Distinguish Between the French Expressions C'est vs. Il Est
Il est, c’est un | Académie française



Hello all!

I need some help with understanding the difference of *il est* and *c'est* and when to use them.
My french teacher told me just to use c'est because it's used 90% of the time. Is there a _rule_ more concrete than this out there somewhere?!

It's something so little but really really annoying.

for example: If I were talking about a fast bus would I say:
C'est rapide.  *or*
Il est rapide.

In this context does "c'est" indicate the trip done in the bus is fast?
and "il est" that the bus itself is fast?

Also, could you please give me some more examples? maybe with verbs other than être.

Thanks a million!


----------



## OlivierG

You are right.

If the subject is well defined, then you'll use "il est".
Otherwise, you'll use "c'est".

"Pour aller au centre ville, il faut prendre le bus. C'est rapide".
Here, "c'est" doesn't apply to the bus itself, but to the trip

But "Prends le bus de la ligne 74. Il est rapide"
Here, we speak about the bus itself.

BTW In Toulouse, it's often faster to take the "métro" to go to the city center.


----------



## DDT

As far as I know, I consider "il est" more correct and/or more formal than "c'est" in such expressions as "Il est vrai que...", "Il est midi et quart" etc.
Yet there are some expressions as "c'est la vie" or "c'est moi" (meaning "it's me") where you couldn't use "il est"...let's wait for native French people!

DDT


----------



## pkcode

I am doing an exercise and I have to use either
*Il est *or *Elle est* or *C'est un* or *C'est une*.

I quickly did the exercise and to my surprise I had put 'Il/Elle est' everywhere!
So I changed in some places the usage.

As I understand I use 'Il/Elle est' when i talk about persons.
And "C'est un/une" when I tell about places?
Did I understand correctly?

1) Jacqueline vit a Paris. *Elle est* secretaire. *Elle est* jeune femme tres sympatique. *Elle est* mariee avec Jaques.
Lui, *il est* professeur. Il parle anglais et allemand. *Il est *homme charmant.

2) Je vous presente Alberto. *Il est *ami mexicain. *Il est *etudiant en architecture.

3) J'habite a Quimper. *C'est* *une* petite ville de l'Ouest de la France.
Ma femme n'est pas bretonne. *Elle est* alsacienne.

4) -Tu connais Maryline? *Il est* fille tres sympathique. *Elle est *institutraice a Dole.
- Dole?
- *C'est une *petite ville dans le Jura.


Thanks!


----------



## Jabote

pkcode said:
			
		

> 1) Jacqueline vit a Paris. *Elle est* secretaire. *C'est une* jeune femme tres sympatique. *Elle est* mariee avec Jaques.
> Lui, *il est* professeur. Il parle anglais et allemand. *C'est un *homme charmant.
> 
> 2) Je vous presente Alberto. *C'est un *ami mexicain. *Il est *etudiant en architecture.
> 
> 3) J'habite a Quimper. *C'est* *une* petite ville de l'Ouest de la France. Ma femme n'est pas bretonne. *Elle est* alsacienne.
> 
> 4) -Tu connais Maryline? *C'est une* fille tres sympathique. *Elle est *institutraice a Dole.
> - Dole?
> - *C'est une *petite ville dans le Jura.



Here you are.... But to explain... I wonder where I've put the rule on this.... I'm at a loss to explain, I'm sorry !


----------



## pkcode

Thanks!

As I understood you use c'est un/une when you describe characteristics
of a person, too.


----------



## Jabote

That's actually what I was about to write for an explanation in my previous post, until I realized that "il est étudiant" is also a characteristic, and it does not work... except that you could also say "c'est un étudiant en architecture".... so as I sai, I don't know what the exact rule is.... I have no doubt that someone else will come up with the correct explanation though, so let's just be patient, and of course once I see the explanation it will seem obvious to me....


----------



## charlie2

Hi,
I am just looking at the questions as given :
"_Elle est_ jeune femme tres sympatique' just won't work because if you have to use _Elle est_, you'll need _une_ too. It leaves you with the only other possible option : _C'est une_.
The same applies to the other similar questions in your exercise.
As for professions (professeur, _institutrice_ (I think this is what you mean, right?) and étudiant too), they don't take an article and it is always _il est étudiant._ The same goes with the nationality. (e.g. Il est chinois.) 
I am afraid this is not a very intellectual answer.  
If I am wrong, the others will let us know soon enough.


----------



## Gil

Quand on a besoin de l'article "un", la question ne nous laisse pas le choix, il faut que ce soit "c'est un".


----------



## bongbang

I think that's a little too simplistic. To use the bus example, an English speaker would probably never say "this is fast" unless she's actually riding (or at least pointing at) the fast-traveling bus. In all other cases, she would simply say "it's fast". In French, it's "c'est rapide" that's common and "il est rapide" that's exceptional.

Still confused myself, I have a couple of questions of my own.

_I went to a party last night. It was fun. _
C'était amusant. (Would "il était" be possible here? And this takes the imparfait, not the passé composé, right?)

_It's time to... _
Il est l'heure de... (Would "ce" be possible here?)


----------



## Agnès E.

bongbang said:
			
		

> I think that's a little too simplistic. To use the bus example, an English speaker would probably never say "this is fast" unless she's actually riding (or at least pointing at) the fast-traveling bus. In all other cases, she would simply say "it's fast". In French, it's "c'est rapide" that's common and "il est rapide" that's exceptional.


No, Olivier's examples were absolutely perfect and not interchangeable.



> _I went to a party last night. It was fun. _
> C'était amusant. (Would "il était" be possible here? And this takes the imparfait, not the passé composé, right?)


Right. 



> _It's time to... _
> Il est l'heure de... (Would "ce" be possible here?)


 Yes, but it would be colloquial, as the correct way would be il est l'heure de... C'est l'heure would be used alone, to be correct:

- Alors, quand est-ce qu'on part ?
- On y va, c'est l'heure !

- Alors, quand est-ce qu'on part ?
- On y va, il est l'heure de partir !

This is the theory...


----------



## pitstop

Can someone please tell me why you would use C'est as opposed to il est - or can you use either at any time?
Thanks
Pitstop


----------



## Jessila

Tough one!
The first meaning of "il est" is "he is", when "c'est" means "it is" - so it might seem easy put that way, but it's a bit more tricky.
There are cases when "il est" will stand for "it is"!!

I don't know if there's a rule, or if there are just exceptions...
For example, to say "It is time!", you will say "Il est temps !"  ("It's about time" will turn to the past: "Il _était_ temps")
But you can also say "C'est l'heure" or "Il est l'heure" (d'aller manger, for ex.), and it will mean the same. I feel the "Il est l'heure" will insist a bit more, kind of like you say "I _do _love you" instead of "I love you" - it presses the point.

Someone can probably complete what I've said. Actually, I can't think of another sentence where you would use "Il est" to mean "It is"...


----------



## zam

Pitstop, check this link out, it's all there ! *'il est'    vs    'c'est'*

How to Distinguish Between the French Expressions C'est vs. Il Est


----------



## mayflyaway

On a similiar note, when does one use "Il/Elle" vs. "Ce/Ça?" For instance, my bank card didn't work for three weeks, and I noticed the native speakers saying "Elle ne marche pas?" whereas in english you would never use "she" unless you were talking about a human or animal of that specific sex - you would use "it" in every other instance, unless you were speaking about a familiar inanimate object that you adore, like the way a man refers to a car as "she."  Now that I'm thinking about it, though, I can't really think of when a woman gives a sex to an inanimate object.  Interesting.


----------



## vanjoseph

Quand utiliserais-je “c’est” ou “il est” juste comme “c’était” et “il était”? Merci pour votre aide.
 
*il est fabuleux...c'est fabuleux*


----------



## polaire

The link below may help.

C'est vs Il est


----------



## babyburns

Il est fabuleux would refer to a person (dead or alive)
c'est fabuleux would be for anything else really
eg.
J'ai rencontré le chanteur de System of a Down: il est fabuleux!!!
J'ai escaladé l'everest, c'était fabuleux!!!


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour ! 

*Il est fabuleux* = he is fabulous (or it is if the subject is a masculine object in French) i.e., we know what we are talking about.

- _Regarde ce joueur de foot écossais ! Il est fabuleux !_



*C'est fabuleux* refers to a situation, an event. It is indefinite.

- _Demain, on va voir le match de rugby France/Ecosse. C'est fabuleux !_


----------



## FrançoisXV

Something funny about: What time is it ?

bon français:          quelle heure est-il ?
langage courant:     il est quelle heure ? / quelle heure il est ? 
version savoyarde:  quelle heure c'est ?


----------



## mapping

oui mais on peut aussi dire : _il est_ fabuleux de penser que nous allons pouvoir assister au match France/Ecosse
mais _il est_ vrai que ce n'est pas très employé, un peu désuet peut-être. 
néanmoins dans ce cas *il* et *c'* peuvent être employés indifféremment.


----------



## fanch

Un autre cas d'emploi des deux structures mérite d'être mentionné, par exemple "C'est vrai.", ou "Il est vrai."
Le premier cas est d'usage courrant, l'autre structure est plutôt ampoulée, mais pas rare dans une conversation formelle. Exemple "Il est vrai que Nicolas S. présente un certain nombre de ressemblances avec Franco."
(Les noms sont choisis au hasard ; cette phrase n'est qu'un exemple grammatical, en aucun cas son auteur n'a voulu la charger d'un quelconque contenu idéologique).


----------



## NYCPrincesse

Oui, j'avais appris que quand on ecrit un document formel il faut toujour ecrire "Il est" au lieu de "C'est".  Est-ce que c'est toujours la regle?

Pareil avec "ca" et "cela" --> c'est-a-dire que cela est plus formel.


----------



## fanch

C'est est une forme contractée, donc effectivement moins formelle, même si elle est largement entrée dans les moeurs. Tout dépend de la tonalité souhaitée. Il n'y a à priori rien de choquant à l'utiliser à l'écrit.


----------



## keziah

I'm confused, because il est and c'est both mean it is, but I'm not sure when you would use each one. Can anyone help explain?


----------



## frenchaudrey

Hi

"il est" would be "he is" and "c'est" would be "it is"


----------



## keziah

what about before the subjunctive? like, "il est necessaire qu'on soit pret a travailler ensemble". that was just an example of what we have been doing in school, it's a bit confusing. Does that not mean "it is" right there?


----------



## frenchaudrey

Indeed... it simply means "it is necessary to/that..."

Hope that helps


----------



## keziah

could you say "c'est important que"?


----------



## frenchaudrey

Well... in that case you should say "il est nécessaire" but regarding the use of "nécessaire" vs "important"... it's hard to tell without more context and I'd say it's up to you to make that decision, if you feel that the word "important" fits better here


----------



## keziah

Ok. So it's just depending on the situation? I think that I wouldn't point at something and say "il est une table", but it would be "c'est une table", right? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## FRENFR

Yes, thats right keziah.  But you'd say ELLE est une table because the object is feminine.  C'est is quicker and more familer I suppose.


----------



## xveronicax

check this out: How to Distinguish Between the French Expressions C'est vs. Il Est

There are a ton of resources on the net explaining the difference between the  two phrases, and when to use each one. Try googling "C'est vs Il Est."


----------



## C_Langford

N.B. "c'est" is not always "it is"
'C'est un très bon médecin' = He/She's a very good doctor.


----------



## pieanne

FRENFR said:
			
		

> Yes, thats right keziah. But you'd say ELLE est une table because the object is feminine. C'est is quicker and more familer I suppose.


 
I'm sorry to disagree, but you'll never say "elle est une table"!
It's either "c'est une table" or "ceci est une table", which comes back to the same...
When you point to an object, you just ask "Qu'est-ce que c'est?". The answer is "c'est une table/un livre".


----------



## Aupick

First of all there are sentences where *il* or *c'* refers to a person or object or some other identifiable noun, and then there are sentences were they just mean 'it', in an impersonal way, like 'it is necessary that...'.

In the first case, where they refer to real things, use
*c'est* + *noun*: c'est une table
*il est* + *adjective*: elle est belle, votre table
except for professions, etc:
elle est comptable

In the second, impersonal, case, you use
*il est* if what the 'il' refers to *follows*: *Il* est important *de savoir faire du thé*
*c'est* if what the 'c'' refers to *precedes*: *Je sais faire du thé*. *C'*est important.
(Orally, though, you'll find that 'c'est' is used a lot even for complements that follow.)


----------



## pieanne

You've put it very well, Aupick!

Unless you refer to a female person, "elle est" is followed by an adjective.
"Il est" can
- be impersonal: il est tard,  il est important de..., etc...
- be followed by a function: il est professeur, il est banquier... This refers to the job of a (male) person
- be followed by an adjective: il est beau (this may refer either to a man/boy or to an object (masculine: a Teeshirt, a PC, anything)


----------



## Bastoune

Though one can say, "Ah, c'est beau" when referring to an object one finds "beau." Kind of more informal, I think.

And also, for emphasis on how "beau" you find it, you can say, "C'est *beau*, _cette_ table."  -- which is kind of informal.  (Although I think "elle est belle, cette table" is better).  Bear in mind that the word "table" is feminine but "ce" of "c'est" takes the masculine form of adjective.

A bit of a tangent but just for your information!


----------



## pieanne

Yes, in that case "c'est ..." refers to a whole set of things, and to the impression you get of the whole.
When you say "C'est beau, cette table ... " normally the sentence is not finished, you'll add "... avec la lumière de la fenêtre et le chandelier, et la couleur de la nappe qui correspond si bien à celle des fruits sur l'assiette!"


----------



## FrançoisXV

Sometimes, it's just a question of "sounds good"
it's time : il est l'heure / c'est l'heure
it's midnight: il est minuit. (not "c'est minuit" except maybe in alps, jura and switzerland)
Sometimes a different meaning is understated
saying il est tard means i'm tired, c'est tard means i'd prefer earlier


----------



## KoalaTaz

Bonjour!

Comment est-ce qu'on sait quand il faut dire "c'est" et quand "il est"?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## hibouette

Bonjour,
Dure question! 
La plupart du temps, on utilise "c'est X" pour parler de "ça" qui "est X":
C'est fini = ça est fini


----------



## carolineR

mais il est 2h 14, pas c'est 2h 14


----------



## adventureboy

Can we just consider (just from a student point of view):
C'est = This is
Il est = it is
?


----------



## hibouette

Yes, I think it works!


----------



## gnat

je pense que "il est" est toujours utilisé cu commencement de la phrase : eg : il est super que tu viennes […]

mais "c'est " est utilisé à la fin : eg " tu viens? c'est super!" […]


----------



## Mammouth

Dans un style écrit ou des discussions académiques ou encore des discours publics, on pourra dire "il est intéressant de noter que"; il est important de..." etc, en revanche dans le langage parlé c'est assez rare (sauf pour des expressions toutes faites comme "il est x heure"; "il est tard"...) On ne dira jamais il est super que tu viennes; cela sonne pédant... "C'est super que tu viennes" est très bien.


----------



## adventureboy

@ gnat: Je dirai qu'il est plus juste de dire: "c'est super que tu viennes" (et non: "il est super que..." )
[…]


----------



## grm33223

Pas certain, mais je crois que si on modifie une phrase comme "il est tard" avec un adverbe, il faut changer _il est_ à _c'est_.:"Il est tard", "c'est vraiment tard"


----------



## adventureboy

Not necessary...
In french, it is correct to say: "il est vraiment tard", or "il est tres tard", "il est tellement tard"


----------



## marget

Maybe the following link will help:  pro3: c'est vs il/elle est


----------



## teddyvc

J'ai appris en grammaire que "c'est" (et non "il est") s'emploie lorsqu'il est suivi d'un article: exemple: C'est l'ami de Sophie; C'est l'origine de ce crime. Or, je lis souvent des phrases dans lesquelles "il est" s'emploie meme s'il est suivi d'un article: exemple: "Il est l'origine de ce crime." Quelle est la regle au juste? (Excusez-moi. Je ne sais pas faire les accents dans imac.)


----------



## Gardefeu

Non, vous avez raison, _il est_ ne s'emploie pas suivi d'un article.
Les phrases que vous avez lues sont fautives, probablement sous l'influence de l'anglais.


----------



## entylop

"Il est" peut etre suivi d'un article.

Il est le maire de la commune. Il est l'ami de Sophie.
Il est des  parfums frais comme des chairs d'enfants. (forme assez rare).


----------



## FrançoisXV

Il est l'heure d'aller se coucher.


----------



## Gardefeu

> Il est le maire de la commune. Il est l'ami de Sophie.



Non.

Ces tournures sont fréquentes, on les entend et les lit quotidiennement, mais elles ne sont pas correctes.
On doit dire: _C'est le maire de la commune, C'est l'ami de Sophie.
_
Quant à_ il est des parfums_,  _il est_ est l'équivalent de _il y a_ […].


----------



## Gardefeu

> Il est l'heure d'aller se coucher



C'est un conseil, FrançoisXV, ou un exemple? (Non, je plaisante, bien sûr).
Appelons ça une exception, ou une tolérance...
La règle que rappelle teddyvc existe bel et bien, non?


----------



## teddyvc

Dans "Il est l'heure d'aller se coucher", c'est peut-etre parce qu'on repond "il est une heure," "il est deux heures," etc., et jamais, "c'est une heure," "c'est deux heures," a la question "quelle heure est-il?"


----------



## aafrophone

what's the difference between "c'est" and "il est". i know that they both can mean "it is" but thats all i know. i know that sometimes i see c'est  and sometimes i see 'il est'. i doubt that they are interchangeable. sorry, but i don't have any specific examples or anything.


----------



## Old Novice

I would defer immediately to the native francophones on this, but my understanding is that at least one difference is that "c'est" usually identifies a specific person or thing, or something specific about them, while "il est" presents some descriptive characteristic (including profession) of the person or thing.

Example:

"Il est fort", versus, "C'est un homme très fort."

"Il est professeur", versus, "C'est un bon professeur."

I'd be very grateful for any corrections or clarifications on this topic, which can indeed be very confusing for novices.


----------



## Txertudi

Grosso motto, these guidelines are fairly helpful.

-C'est is used whenever a demonstrative pronoun (this, that, these, etc) is called for.  _C'est bien!_  To pluralize, do not use _Ces sont_: rather, use _ce sont_, as in _Ce sont de jolies fleures_.

-_Il est_ is used in expressions of time (_Il est 14h35_, etc).

-_Il est _is used in all manner of fixed expressions, where _Il_ means _it_:  _Il est important que_, _il est l'heure de_, _il est certain que_, _il est douteux que_, etc... Gramatically, this is the 'correct' way to say these things.  However, in common parlance, _C'est_ can be inserted into any of the expressions of this last subset:  _C'est important que_, _C'est__ l'heure de_, _C'est__ certain que_, _C'est__ douteux que_, etc...

This is not exhaustive, but may help a bit!


----------



## Texas Heat Wave

The usage in the sentence determines which expression is appropriate.  Do keep in mind that both expressions can be used to refer to people and things or ideas. 

He is my friend - C'est mon ami.
It (a pen) is red - Il est rouge.

This concept is sometimes hard for the English-speaking (or at least American) brain to wrap itself around, because we want "it" to be one word, and "he" to be another.  There are lots of examples in these postings to give you an idea.  Bonne chance!


----------



## timpeac

Another nuance to bear in mind is that "c'est" can denote the whole effect, it's a bit wider than "il est" (or elle est).

J'aime cette robe. Elle est jolie - I like that dress. It is a pretty one.
J'aime cette robe. C'est joli. - I like that dress. It looks pretty _on you_ (or some other nuance depending on the context).


----------



## Julz

I would also say that "il est" is used more to describe something (kind of in general), like something controlled by nature, if you will. Like the time, temperature, and anything which means "it" as an impersonal being (and not referring to a direct object). Like "il est possible" (as mentioned above) "il est necessaire" and "il faut", etc. In English you would most likely use "il est" in the sense of Mother Nature.

It's really difficult to explain in just one simple rule (that's why there are a few above), so you really need to learn a lot of the phrases using "il est", and ones using "c'est". Once you become experienced with these you will be able to figure for yourself the difference (and then be able to make an accurate prediction on whether or not you should use il est or c'est in certain cases), but putting it into words is just too hard without riddling you with several different guidelines.


----------



## Tresley

*“C’est” is used:*

- For dates/days/months/seasons/years: 

C’est le 17 février = It’s the 17th of February
C’est jeudi = It’s Thursday
C’est avril = It’s April
C’est l’hiver = It’s winter
C’est l’an 2000 = It’s the year 2000
C’est l’année 2001 = It’s 2001

- For profession with article: 

C’est un médecin = He’s a doctor
C’est le médecin = He’s the doctor

- For the inhabitants of a country: 

C’est un français = He’s a Frenchman

- When NOT followed by an adjective:

C’est un désastre = It’s a disaster
C’est Paul = It’s Paul
C’est pour toi = It’s for you 

*“Il est” is used:*

- For clock time: 

Il est huit heures = It’s eight o’clock

- For profession (without article): 

Il est médecin = He’s a doctor

- For nationality: 

Il est français = He is French

*Where both ‘Il est’ and ‘C’est’ are possible:*

- When followed by an adjective, both “c’est” and “il est” are possible, but the meaning changes:

Il est stupide = He is stupid
C’est stupide = That’s stupid/silly

Il est curieux = He is curious/inquisitive
C’est curieux = That’s curious/odd

Il est incroyable = He’s amazing
C’est incroyable = That’s unbelievable

- When followed by an adjective which is then followed by a clause or infinitive, both “c’est” and “il est” are possible and the meaning stays the same. Note that most old grammar books say that only ‘il est’ is correct:

Il/c’est possible que nous allions d’excursion = It’s possible that we are going on a trip

Il/c’est difficile de parler français = It’s difficult to speak French


----------



## JMA1999

[...] Lots of good answers already.

Txerutudi's guidelines look great.

timpeac is right, although You would not usually say J'aime ta robe and the add c'est joli. You did add on you in English. The broader context has to be very clear not to be mentioned otherwise it sounds like a mistake. If you stop the sentence after joli, then you are referring to the dress and need to use the personal pronoun. You have to bear in mind that c'est is demonstrative. 
Of course in expressions of time it may not be obvious, but when I say c'est jeudi, I mean that this (demonstrative) day is jeudi.

Tresley has lots of good examples. In those cases where we use c'est in French you could replace he's by this person is  or replace it's by this is and keep the same meaning. 

To his remark about the old grammar books I would say that I would only write il est even though I often say c'est. I make the same difference between cela et ça. C'est une question de niveau de langue.


----------



## Old Novice

"Of course in expressions of time it may not be obvious, but when I say c'est jeudi, I mean that this (demonstrative) day is jeudi."


I was told by une Parisienne I know that the phrase for what day it is, is either "nous sommes jeudi" or "on est jeudi", rather than "c'est jeudi".  Are all three right, or are there regional or national differences?


----------



## JMA1999

Those are right too.
On est jeudi is for talking, more than writing.
I would never say nous sommes jeudi but may be they say it in Paris. I would see it more in a formal speech or in writing.
As a question, I would ask :Quel jour est-ce, aujourd'hui?  ou Quel jour on est aujourd'hui? (more informal)
I would answer to either question: either c'est jeudi, ou on est vendredi!

About on: it can be used either as a neuter pronoun or as a replacement of nous. The latter, on is more informal or spoken language. The former can be used in more formal writing as well.


----------



## tortue_magique

bonjour,

I would like to know you can say "c'est midi" when telling someone it's the afternoon, I asked my teacher about it but she said that it is much preferred that you say "il est midi" instead of "c'est"

But isn't 'C'est' and 'Il est' the same thing?


----------



## Lezert

both can be said. But "c'est midi" and "il est midi" are "it's noon".
it's the afternoon is "c'est l'après-midi"


----------



## DameLaine

Your teacher is true, it is much preferred that you say "il est midi" instead of "c'est". "c'est" is used when you speak with friends.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

To sum it up:

"Il est midi" is formal for "it's noon"
"C'est midi" is spoken french for "it's noon", although you can easily find it written as well. It's by no means slang.

"C'est l'après-midi" means "It's the afternoon"
"Dans l'après-midi" means "in the afternoon"


----------



## Rex

Dear friends
I have an exam tomorrow and at this late hour still find myself grappling to explain the grammar rule involving the use of c'est as opposed to il est in the following passage:
Si les dix années de la jeunesse de Thomas permettent de deviner ce que pourra être sa vie tout entière, c'est que ce jeune énarque, dont rien ne semble ... (etc).
Many thanks for your kind replies!


----------



## Lezert

quand la structure est impersonnelle, on peut souvent utiliser indifféremment "c'est" ou "il est":
c'est huit heures
il est huit heures

dans votre exemple , "c'est que" est mis pour "c'est _parce_ que", on ne peut donc le remplacer par "il est"


----------



## geostan

S'il va passer un examen, je ne crois pas qu'on accepte «c'est huit heures». Dans un langage plus relâché, peut-être, mais personnellement, je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## catay

This post may be too late, but here is a link to a page on the grammar rules for c'est vs il est :
http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa032500.htm


----------



## Agnès E.

I fully agree with geostan. *C'est huit heures* is popular French. I would recommend foreign people _not _to use such a sentence structure.


----------



## marget

In c'est, ce refers to an entire notion previously stated, not a specific noun.  In your example, I think ce refers to the comparison between the ten years of youth and the future.  We would use _il est ..._ if we were speaking specifically about Thomas or _elle est ... _if speaking of his life.  However _c'est..._  is more abstract in reference.


----------



## lacanadagurl

En general, quelle est la difference entre "c'est" et "il est"? Comment est-ce qu'on sait lequel utiliser??


----------



## JasmineIII

"c'", c'est pour une chose, = "it"
alors que "il", c'est pour une personne de sexe masculin, = "he"
et "elle", pour une personne de sexe féminin, = "she"


----------



## Spiderkat

I don't think so.

_c' _indicates what a person talks about -> it/that
_il_ can be either a person or a thing when this one is masculine -> it/he
_elle_ can be either a person or a thing when this one is feminine -> it/she


----------



## unefemme1

From knowledge, I gather (so far) that _c'est_ generally *only* applies to non-human things, i.e objects, although I'm not sure if this is also applied to animals too...

_Il est_ is generally for masculine persons, or in some cases when an object is masculine...but now I'm confusing myself...


----------



## broglet

J'ai l'impression que, pour les choses, les deux sont souvent presque interchangeables:
"Elle est grande, la voiture" = "C'est grand, la voiture"
En revanche, je pense qu'on dirait "Elle est grande, la dame" mais probablement pas, "C'est grand, la dame" ....... mais, par contre, on peut dire, "C'est une grande dame"

C'est vrai? Ou il ne l'est pas?

It's very similar in English, "She's big (the car)" = "It's big" (although, apart from ships and cars, few inanimate things have genders).
You can say, "She's big, the woman" but not "It's big, the woman" ... and there are times you can say, "It's a big woman" and even "It's a grande dame" (which means something else!)

You tend to say "it's a big woman" when you are don't know much else about her:
"Is that a big man over there?"  "No, it's a big woman".  
"Can you describe Sally?"  "Yes, she's a big woman" 
Does it work like that in French too?


----------



## hamer1970

A pretty rudimentary question I know, and there's probably an answer for it somewhere on this forum but I didn't find one. 

Which is correct, and can someone tell me why? 

J'ai ton livre. Il est sur la table. 

or

J'ai ton livere. C'est sur la table. 

Merci!


----------



## Blancheneige

This link might also help How to Distinguish Between the French Expressions C'est vs. Il Est


----------



## tetsuo34

"J'ai ton livre. Il est sur la table." is more nice.


----------



## Cocobanana

Quelque fois Je trouve que c'est difficile a savoir quand a employer "c'est" et quand a employer "Il/elle est"... par exemple si j'ecris:

-Paris, *c'est* comment?
-Oh, *il est* magnifique. *C'est* une ville pleine de spectacles!

-Tu connais Pedro?
-Mais oui.  *C'est* un professeur d'espagnol.  *Il est* tres gentil!

-Qu'est-ce que c'est?
-Ca? *C'est* un chat que j'ai rencontre dans la rue.
-*Il est* mignon!

-Tu connais Sandrine?
-Non...
-*C'est une* nouvelle etudiante.  *Elle est* jolie et elle parle bien chinois.

Est-ce que c'est vrai?

Je ne suis pas sur avec les regles de l'utilisation de 'c'est' et 'il/elle est'...

Je m'excuse pour le manque d'accents car le clavier chinois ne marche pas comme les claviers en Europe. 

Merci en avance!


----------



## [Marc]

Only one mistake : 
Oh, *c'est* magnifique.
Apart from that, it's all good.
detail : we say merci d'avance, in French, merci en avance is an anglicisme


----------



## kbbylily

your sentences are correct exept "  -Paris, *c'est* comment?
-Oh, *il est* magnifique. *C'est* une ville pleine de spectacles!"

your other sentence reffer to human or animals so you can use il or elle but Paris is not a person so you should say "oh, c'est magnifique."


----------



## Moon Palace

The other examples are fine. I would say (based on intuition) that we use 'c'est' on the first occurrence of a pronoun for a person, and on the second occurrence then we use 'il' or 'elle' because then we know we are talking of a person. We don't really use 'il' or 'elle' for towns. I am not 100% sure of that last bit, but it must be very rare if it exists.
Hope it helps understand.


----------



## chloax

C'est comme en Anglais quand tu dis : 

He is kind : il est charmant 
It is kind to help : C'est gentil de m'aider 

Chloax


----------



## kbbylily

and if you wonder why we use "c'est " and "il/elle" for one person, like:
"-*C'est une* nouvelle etudiante.  *Elle est* jolie et elle parle bien chinois."
we say like this because you can't say "elle est une nouvelle etudiante" ilt's not correct, and you can't say either "c'est jolie" beacause it would mean that you speak about an object


----------



## Cocobanana

Merci a tous! 

Pour:  -Paris, *c'est* comment?
-Oh, *il est* magnifique. *C'est* une ville pleine de spectacles!

Un prof m'a dit il y a quelques mois que si on as deja introduit l'objet dans le premier phrase, on peut continuer a utiliser 'il est ou elle est' si on veut ajouter quelque chose en ce concerne cet objet...

Mais soit... je pense qu'il a oublie a dire que pour un endroit il faut employer 'c'est' plutot que 'il/elle est'!

Merci!


----------



## Puellam audiam

Bonjour!

J'ai vu dans mon livre de la Grammaire française cette phrase:
*Il* est interdit de fumer dans la salle.

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de dire:
"*C'*est interdit de fumer dans la salle."?

ça marche ou pas? Si ça ne marche pas, pourquoi?
Si ça marche mais il y aurait different sens, es que vous pouvez m'expliqer?

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## pieanne

Je pense que ça marche, mais la deuxième version est plutôt du langage parlé.


----------



## Elmarit

+1

Tu peux employer « c'est », mais si tu t'adresses à quelqu'un à l'oral (et d'une manière familière)


----------



## redrose

Can anyone help me with this problem?
My French textbook gives the following example:-

[- Mon mari et moi, on va voir _Doux réveur_ à l’Odéon ce soir.]
*- N’y allez pas, je l’ai vu, ce n’est pas très bon*.

My grammar text suggests that this should be
*N’y allez pas, je l’ai vu, il n’est pas très bon.*
because *il* refers back to a noun which has just been mentioned (the film).

Am I misunderstanding the rule? Or can it be broken in colloquial speech?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harmione

Yes, you're right: colloquial speech but the 2 sentences are perfectly correct


----------



## DearPrudence

Your grammar text is perfectly right here as it does refer to the film.
*N’y allez pas, je l’ai vu, il n’est pas très bon.*

Maybe you're confused with things like this:
*"J'ai acheté 2 jupes pour 10£ !" - I bought 2 skirts for £10.
"Wow, c'est vraiment pas cher" - Wow, that's not expensive.*

But:
*"Regarde ma nouvelle jupe : elle est super belle & elle ne m'a coûté que 10£"
"Look at my new skirt: it (=my new skirt) is very nice & it cost me only £10"*

Well maybe I've confused you even more now 

Don't hesitate to ask if you have other problems on specific sentences


----------



## mnewcomb71

If I recall my high school French:

Il est + adjective
C'est + (article) + noun

Il est beau
C'est une voiture


----------



## Plix

in all case, you can use "c'est" unless you are talking of someone

just some exeptions :
"C'est quelle heure?" only used in some location in France. You shoud use "Il est quelle heure?" or "Quelle heure est il?" or "Excusez moi s'il vous plait, ....... Avez vous l'heure?"


once again, there is to many exeptions in french


----------



## alarubia

Dear Plixm

Thank you for the interesting explanation.

You mentioned that: "you can use "c'est" unless you are talking of someone"

In this case is it OK to use:

"Qui c'est?" to a person?

Thank you,

A


----------



## Bendicate

Il est = It/He is
C'est = This is

And yes you can say "Qui c'est" to a person.


----------



## juliobenjimino

Plix said:


> in all case, you can use "c'est" unless you are talking of someone


 
but don't you say 'c'est mon pere' and 'c'est rachel' in response tu 'qui est l'homme/fille la-bas', par exemple?


----------



## Plix

if you are talking about person, it's a bit more complicated

yes, you should say "c'est mon père" but it is grammaticaly correct to say "il est mon père" and people will understand.

for "Qui c'est?" and "Qui est-il?" the correct questions are :

"Qui êtes vous?" (A little bit rude) when you ask someone to introduce himself. ("Who are you?")
"Qui est-ce?" ("Who is he/she?") or less common "Qui est il?" when you ask someone who someone else is.
and finaly, when you are in a very dark cave and you can't see anything  "Il y a quelqu'un?" then you see a shadow or you hear a sound and now you can ask "Qui est là?" but you can also ask "Qui c'est?" or "C'est qui?" (also used to ask someone to indroduce himself through the door when you don't see his face)

FYI when you ask "What's this thing?" or "What's this?", you say "Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette chose?" or "Qu"est-ce que c'est?" can we be more complicated ?
we also say "Quelle est cette chose?"


----------



## joanpeace

Bonjour tous,

I have just started learning French and am confused about when to use _c'est_ and when to use _il est_ or _elle est_.  My son (who took French in school) suggested the word _"ce"_ for objects and _"il/elle"_ for people, however on my Pimsleur ll and Pimsleur lll CD's, I am prompted to say _"il est sur la table" _when referring to a previously mentioned object (i.e. a pen). 

Perhaps I missed something on the Pimsleur CD.  All I know is I'm constantly stumbling because I don't know for sure when to use each form.

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?

Joan


----------



## citrouillefr

They are used almost interchangeably in spoken conversation, as far as I understand. The functional difference is related to the notion of topic versus comment. If a person or object has already been mentioned in a conversation, you'll probably use il est/ elle est. (Elle est musicienne) If the person or object is being introduced in the conversation for the first time, you are more likely to use c'est. (Julie, c'est une musicienne)

Here are some rules:

When talking about professions:
Elle est musicienne.
Il est professeur.

If you choose to use c'est, it must be followed by un/une
C'est une musicienne.
C'est un professeur.

If you use an adjective along with the profession, you MUST use c'est
C'est une excellente musicienne.
C'est un bon professeur.


----------



## Gil

Il est sur la table => He or it is on the table

C'est sur la table => This is on the table (or That)  The subject is not a person.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Hi Joanpeace! 

The "trick" that alot of people use is as follows (it's not really a "trick" but that's ok, it works) : 

Let's use your example of "Où est la plume?" ; "La plume (the pen) est sur la table".  If you are not sure if you should use "C'est sur la table" or "Elle est sur la table", see if the sentence still makes sense if you seperate the conjunction "C'est" to it's full form of "cela est".

Does "Cela est sur la table" make sense? no... You are basically saying, in english, "Where is the pen?" ; "that is on the table"
Does "Elle est sur la table" make sense? yes... When you are referring to an object, you can use "Il" and "Elle".  In english, you are saying : "where is the pen" ; "It is on the table"

That's a general rule of thumb, in layman's terms, without going into the ins and outs of french grammar.  If you want something more specific, I would wait for an expert to weigh in, or I would pick up a "bécherelle" and have a quick read on the different "pronoms" used in the french language.


----------



## verbivore

Ok, I'm somewhat versed on this subject. There are definite rules to follow. 

If answering a question that ends with il or elle, answer with il ou elle. Example: Quelle heure est-il? IL EST 10h. By the way, expressions of time are never used with "c'est", always with Il est. 
If it ends with "c'est" answer with "C'est." Example, Qu'est-ce que c'est? C'est mon livre.
If the question contains an adverb
Où est mon portable? IL EST sur le comptoir où tu l'as laissé. 

The rest depends on how formal you want to be: Mon nouveau jeu video te plait? Ouais, c'est chouette. OU Bien sur, il est tres bien. 

Usually when describing objects using adjectives, C'est is preferred. 
When referring back to what was previously mentioned, you always use "C'est." For example, Vous avez raison monsieur: c'est evident. 

I'm sure you could find more on the topic in an advanced grammar book, but all the responses thus far should be more than enough to get you by. 

HTH


----------



## StevieX

Hi All,

I am trying to be able to distinguish when to use  "il  est"  or  "c'est".  I underdstand they are not interchangeable.  I have just seen 2 examples 
that now confuse me :

C'est difficile à décider. 

Il est impossible à décider.

Both contain an adjective, preposition and verb in the infinitive.

Merci.


----------



## Shlublu

Hi,

This one is very very difficult, as this is mostly usage. I tried to begin an answer but it was becoming a dissertation. I'll try to think about it and get back to you.

In your example, the first one refers to a fact, while the second one refers to a person.


----------



## geostan

I'm sure this has been discussed several times, but ...

_ll/Elle_ est + adjective + à + infinitive would normally only be possible if the pronoun had a noun antecedent, such as:

J'adore _ce roman_, mais _il_ est difficile à lire.

_C_'est + adjective + à + infinitive is usual, when the _ce_ refers to a preceding idea.

J'adore danser le twist, mais à mon age c'est impossible à faire.

In both cases, the "it" relates to something preceding.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## day_von_j

i am a bit confused by this.. please can you help?

When would I use "il est " and when would I use "C'est" for writing "It is"?

Is there a certain rule?  For example, in the following sentence..

It is difficult to find..

Il est difficule a trouver

C'est difficile de trouver

Also the a/de ?  What is the rule for that too please

Thanks :O)


----------



## omahieu

It's difficult to find a rule...

In your example, the best form (IMO) is 'Il est difficile de trouver'. Ce/c' would also be acceptable but would be more colloquial. As for à/de, it's definitely de ; "il est difficile à trouver" would mean "he is difficult to find".

I would say that when it refers to a precise object or situation, use ce/c' and use 'il' when it's neutral.

For example: It's difficult ! (it refers to something) so it's _C'est difficile. 
_In 'It's difficult to find,'  it doesn't refer to something precise so _Il est difficile de touver _is better.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

j'ai lu et j'ai entendu qu'on peut dire *il est difficile* ou *c'est difficile
Il est* est utilisé dans une langue soutenu et il est consideré plus soutenu je crois.
mais ca depends du adjectif
je trouve que c'est un sujet tres difficile...
*J'aime Johny haliday c'est un chanter  excellent...

*This kind of phrase really confuses me. I never know when I must say Il est ou c'est
I think it may relate to non definining clauses but I don't know!

+++ il est difficile *d'a*pprendre le *chinois*
un *gateaux* facile *à* faire 

look where the object in the sentence is 
Personally I look where the thing we are talking about is it saves 'brainache' thinking time but I recommend reading grammar books!


----------



## omahieu

Areyou Crazy said:


> j'ai lu et j'ai entendu qu'on peut dire *il est difficile* ou *c'est difficile *


*

*Ça dépend.

Si « il » ne désigne rien de particulier, les deux peuvent être utilisés.

Il est difficile d'apprendre le chinois. C'est difficile d'apprendre le chinois. 

Le premier sera néanmoins préférable à l'écrit.Par contre, si « il » désigne quelque chose de précis, seul « ça » peut pas être utilisé.
C'est un sujet très difficile. 
Il est un sujet très difficile.


----------



## omahieu

Come to think of it, there is a rule of thumb that seems to apply.

If you can use both it / this / that (_It's a very difficult subject)_, use ce (or c') / ceci / cela (or ça). 

If you can use only “it” (_It's difficult to learn Chinese_), use either “ce” or “il,” with a preference for “il” in written communication.


----------



## Icetrance

C'est un sujet difficile pour les non-natifs. Pour la plupart, je comprends bien la règle.

Prenons donc cet exemple:

_Je ne vois rien d'incorrect dans cette phrase. C'est une question tout simplement de préférence, àmha_.

Why can't I say "_Ici, il est question tout simplement de préférence?_"à la place de"_Ici, c'est tout simplement une question de préférence_"?Couldn't you say"_Ici, il s'agit de/On parle de préférence, àmha_"?  Is it because* c'est* refers to something that's already been mentioned, whereas "il est question" refers to something that has not?

Je suis confus.


----------



## Harmione

"C'est une question de" et "il est question" n'ont pas tout à fait le même sens:

"Dans cet ouvrage, *il *est question de l'affrontement entre..." c'est un il qu'on appelle impersonnel, qui ne réfère à rien.

"*C'*est une question de..." reprend le contenu de ce qui précède


----------



## Icetrance

Merci énormément. Je pense comprendre maintenant.

Les deux phrases suivantes, ont-elles le même sens, plus ou moins?

_Je ne vois rien d'incorrect dans cette phrase. C'est tout simplement une question de préférence.

Ici, dans ce cas, il est tout simplement question de préférence. Donc,  je ne vois pas rien d'incorrect dans cette phrase. _


----------



## Harmione

_C'est tout simplement une question de préférence. _Oui, moi je le dirais comme ça_
Ici, dans ce cas, il est tout simplement question de préférence. _

A cause du *ce cas*, qui réfère à qqch qui précède, on ne va pas utiliser *il, *en tout cas à l'oral


----------



## Icetrance

Puis-je dire: _«Ici, il est tout simplement question de préférence.»? 
_
Mais, à l'écrit, j'ai vu avant_ «Ici, dans ce cas, il est question de...».  

Je dois dire que je ne suis pas sûr de t'avoir compris(e)?

Merci d'avance pour m'éclairer.
_


----------



## Harmione

Votre phrase n'est pas vraiment fausse. Mais je dirais que 90% des francophones utiliseraient *c'est* dans ce cas et pas *il est* comme vous le faites.

il est question de : pour introduire un sujet et niveau de langue plus formel
c'est une question de : on se réfère à une question déjà définie

est-ce plus clair?


----------



## Icetrance

Oui, plus ou moins.

Il serait sans doute incorrect de mettre "il est tout simplement question de préférence après "Je ne vois rien d'incorrect dans cette phrase."

_Example: Je ne vois rien d'incorrect dans cette phrase. Il est tout simplement question de  préférence.

_Je comprends assez bien.  Je pense qu'on peut sortir le champagne.

Merci encore Harmione!


----------



## flipflopslove

this sentence: 
Tous les profs aiment Christina parce qu'elle est une bonne étudiante. 
is incorrect, and would this be a right way to correct it?:

Tous les profs aiment cette bonne étudiante.

English: All the teacher like Christina because she is a good student.


----------



## zofee

Well, the first sentence seems OK to me ..


----------



## flipflopslove

my teacher said the first sentence is wrong
since you are supposed to say, "c'est une bonne etudiante" whenever you are describing a person's quality.
instead of "elle est une bonne etudiante"


----------



## zofee

Maybe "Tous les professeurs aiment C. parce que c'est une bonne étudiante"

That sounds really more natural.


----------



## sandera

Bonjour,
What's the rule for

"il était" and "c'était" both meaning it was.

"Hier soir, nous sommes allés à Brian et Joyce pour un repas indien, c'était bon."

Iwould be inclined to say "
"il 'était" 
S


----------



## cassius99

Bonjour à tous,

Nice easy one here for you.

I understand that the "Il est" and "C'est" mean the same thing - "It is...".

But what is the rule when using them in this context?


----------



## le chat noir

"Ce" is the neutral form of "il/elle", just as "it" is the neutral form of "he/she".

However, when using the non-personal form - don't know the exact term, I mean when there is a dummy subject, like in "il pleut", "il est interdit de fumer", etc., "il" (masc. form) is used in French instead of "it" (neutral form) in English.


----------



## cassius99

Thanks for the explanation Le chat noir, I appreciate that.

But I'm not sure if I have totally understood though...

Which of these phrases is correct?

"C'est une voiture rouge"

Or

"Elle est une voiture rouge"


----------



## Austin Pal

_"Elle"_ can only stand for "she"
_"C' or çà or ce"_ can only stand for _"it"_
_"Il"_ can stand for _"it"_ or _"he"_

_"C'est une voiture rouge"_


----------



## pieanne

I'm afraid it's not as simple as that 
What about "she's a smart lady"?
Mind you, I cannot come up with a rule, alas...


----------



## le chat noir

Aha, this is a tough one, but still a completely different use case.

The neutral form is used when the sentence defines or describes the subject as a whole, regardless of its gender.

for instance: "Qui est Einstein ? *C'*est un savant". Of course the locutor knows Einstein is a man, but still we won't say "il est un savant". The neutral pronoun is always used, contrary to the English equivalent construct (Who is Einstein ? *He* is a scientist).
but we will say "Où est Einstein ? *Il* est à Princeton"


----------



## kalyson

Hello,
  I don't quite see why you use one or the other:

Il y a un chat.  Il est blanc.

Il y a un garçon.   C'est un élève.


In one case it is "Il est" and in the other it is "C'est un".  

Is there a rule that if it is an adjective it is one thing and if it is a noun it is another?

(I found a posting that looked similar, but it was in "French Only" and I did not understand what was being said.)


Thanks


----------



## pieanne

Il/elle est is usually followed by an adjective, whereas "c'est" is usually followed by a name, unless you want to say " That's great!/terrible/nice aso..."


----------



## ck_butterfly3

Il me faut choisir entre "c'est" ou "il/elle est" pour les phrases suivantes:

-"Ce Bordeaux? ___ délicieux!"
-"Le champagne? ___ délicieux!"
-"Le foot? ___ passionant"

Does this depend on the article of the subject? (e.g. _ce_ Bordeaux, _le _champagne...)


----------



## Conchita57

- "Ce Bordeaux ?  Il est délicieux !"
- "Le champagne ?  C'est délicieux !" (champagne in general -- for a specific champagne, we'd say 'il est')
- "Le foot ?  C'est passionant !"

Yes, it depends on the article.


----------



## gambit2099

-"Ce Bordeaux? ___ délicieux!"
-> Il est délicieux !

-"Le champagne? ___ délicieux!"
-> C'est délicieux (general), Il est délicieux (*ce* champagne (plus précis))

-"Le foot? ___ passionant"
 -> C'est passionant !

J'espère t'avoir aidé !


----------



## timboleicester

And also what you are trying to say.

Regardez ma robe!  Ah , elle est belle.  (referring to the dress)

Regardez ma robe! Ah, c'est beau. (the whole look is lovely not just the dress)


----------



## Cuisinier

Je sais qu'avec les professions et le verbe 'etre' on n'utilise pas d'article indefini, mais quand le substantif est modifié, par exemple, on dit normalement, 'C'est'. Alors, on doit dire, 'C'est un bon professeur', n'est-ce pas? Mais cependant, on dit, 'Il est professeur de francais' n'est-ce pas et le substantif est quand meme modifié. ???


----------



## juliettecherie

je ne vois pas où est la question dans tout ça, rien de modifié... mais tu as raison sur toute la ligne
c'est un bon professeur
 ou
c'est un professeur 
il est professeur de X


----------



## marget

I can explain the confusion. The person who posted the example feels that when one says a *French *professor, professor is modified, in the same way as it is when one says a *good* professor.


----------



## juliettecherie

...Still dont get it!  Must be a way to explain to students syntax or something

When you say modified, de you mean that the noun is given a quality (french, good,tall, etc.)?


----------



## Cuisinier

Les "n'est-ce pas" devaient indiquer mes questions, mais d'ici en avant je les poserai mieux.  Je voulais savoir si, parce que c'est modifie avec les mots 'de francais', je devrais dire, "C'est un professeur de francais" ou plutot, "Il est professeur de francais".  Mais vos dernieres lignes m'explique. Et alors, si je veux dire He's a good French teacher, il serait "C'est un bon professeur de X"?

Alors....Il est professeur
           C'est un bon professeur.
           Il est professeur de francais   ou?  C'est un professeur de francais
                                                         C'est un bon professeur de francais

Et si le professeur est une femme
           Elle est professeur
           C'est un bon professeur
           Elle est professeur de X        .....n'est-ce pas? parce que 'professeur' est toujours masculin


----------



## juliettecherie

il est/ elle est ... = affirmative, neutral (he/she)
C'est ... + add a quality : c'est un bon/un mauvais professeur de ... (this is a good ...)


----------



## tilt

The question is not to know if the object noun is modified or not, but if the object refers to a profession or not.
_Professeur de français _is a profession, hence _Il est professeur de français_.
_Bon professeur _is not a profession, hence _C'est un bon professeur._


----------



## geostan

Voici M. Dupont.  Il est professeur (de français). 
OR, C'est un professeur (de français). The use of Ce or Il would depend on whether the stress is on the man or his profession.

C'est un excellent professeur. This would be the usual structure, but there could be examples where _Il_ might be used. I don't think you can rule out:

Il est un excellent professeur.

Just another viewpoint. The more I live, the less dogmatic I tend to be. 

I remember asking one of my mentors several decades ago if it was possible to say _Il est dommage que_ (which I had seen in a newspaper, I think). I had always been taught to say _C'est dommage que_, as an idiomatic expression. He said, "I wouldn't be surprised." We checked in the dictionary, and sure enough, there it was.

Sorry for the digression!


----------



## Sharrow

Which is correct of the following, please :

je connais l'hôpital - il est près du stade
je connais l'hôpital - c'est près du stade

Merci!


----------



## marcolo

je connais l'hôpital, il est près du stade


----------



## bjankovic

As far as I understand Il/Elle est is used when it is followed be an adjective describing a specific person or thing or when it is followed by a nationality, occupation or religion. However, I am confused as to which one of the following sentences is correct.

(1) Le café, *il est* en face de l'école.
(2) Le café, *c'est* en face de l'école.


----------



## Julz

Le café, c'est en face de l'école. Or you can avoid the problem by omitting a little something...
Le café est en face de l'école.
Though that can also change the idea behind the sentence.


----------



## Fred_C

[...]

I had worked out a rule to distinguish between "c'est" and "il est" for the same italian friends :

You are about to choose between "il", "elle", and "ce". 
*1)* Does this pronoun refer to something that can be named?
If not, then choose "ce".
Example : "C'est la vie", "C'est comme ça".

*2)* Otherwise :
*2 a)* If what comes after "est" is an *noun* attribute, always use "c'est".
(Voici Paul, c'est mon ami : (Mon ami) is a nominal group)
This rule is very powerful. The cases given by Tesley (profession, etc.) are only a very small subset of the possibilities.
*2 b)* If what comes after "est" is an adjective attribute, always use "il" or "elle".
(voici ma bicyclette, elle est rouge)
*2 c) *If what comes after "est" is not an attribute, always use "il" or "elle".
(Où est le livre? Il est dans la cuisine).

*Exception to the rule 2 b*: If "il" or "elle" refers to a (relatively) big place, you may use "c'est" instead. 5(La France, c'est grand).
The bigger the place, the more recommended the substitution.
("J'ai vu ta chambre, c'est beau" (a room in not a very big place, you can also say : "J'a vu ta chambre, elle est belle".)

*Note about case 1)* : This case will not occur very often if you want to translate the English "it is". In situations like in case 1, You will most often rather say "that is" in English, and the phrase "that is" always translates as "c'est", never "il est" or "elle est".

 N'hésitez pas à mettre cette règle à l'épreuve : Elle a largement besoin d'être améliorée.


----------



## DOB_BY

Where something has already been referred to specifically, would you use c'est or il est. As here:

Étes-vous allée au magasin d'Abercrombie? C'est/il est le magasin favori de Vicky.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## SwissPete

C'est/il est le magasin favori ...


----------



## Jcpas

It's easier than all these explanations.  For people, "il/elle est" is used before unmodified nouns denoting profession, religion, and nationality; c'est is used before nouns that have been modified.  Il est avocat vs. c'est un avocat.  

For impersonal expressions, "il est" is technically correct, but in speech it is quite interchangeable.


----------



## L'Inconnu

citrouillefr said:


> They are used almost interchangeably in spoken conversation, as far as I understand. The functional difference is related to the notion of topic versus comment. If a person or object has already been mentioned in a conversation, you'll probably use il est/ elle est. (Elle est musicienne) If the person or object is being introduced in the conversation for the first time, you are more likely to use c'est. (Julie, c'est une musicienne)


Or, in other words if you are defining something, you will most likely use "c'est".


----------



## L'Inconnu

Geostan's post (here) basically states use "il/elle" for things, and use "C'est" for abstract ideas.

Combine this rule with the one given by Citrouillefr (here) and we probably account for most situations. The rest is just nit picky grammar.

  With most nouns use an article or some determinant.

  C’est _un_ professeur.
  C’est mon livre

  However, not with proper nouns

  C’est Jacques

  Nor with adjectives and adverbs

  C’est nécessaire.
  C’est très important.


----------



## ginchysweet

I am a first year French language student and am often confused about when and how to use the word 'que.'

For an assignment I wrote a paper about an imaginary visit to the city of Dunkerque.  I referred to the city with the pronoun 'elle' on the second use, saying I had been excited to visit the city, "...parce que elle est un port maritime modern avec beaucoup de choses à faire..."  I had to change "que elle" to "qu'elle," which I understand; however, on a second similar usage I have a mistake I can't figure out.

Continuing with the sentence I say Dunkerque is a modern port city with many things to do and many things to see, "...mais elle est une vieille ville avec beaucoup d'histoire à apprécier."

My teacher said the I cannot say "elle est" in the second part of the sentence, that I have a grammar error, but I don't know what it is.  I *think* I'm supposed to say, "mais qu'elle est une...," but if that's so, I'm don't understand why I should use "que" before "elle."


1) What is the "elle est" error?
2) If the error is to add "que" before "elle," please explain why.

  Any help would be much appreciated.

  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## geostan

Welcome to the forum, Ginchysweet.

You should say:_ mais *c'*est une... _Your sentences are incomplete so I cannot say for sure, but you probably don't need _que_ unless it is completing a verb.

When you have two things referring to the same entity, use _c'est_ to introduce the second one if it is a modified noun, even if it's only modified by an article such as _une_.

So you have _un port maritime moderne...., mais c'est une ville.... _Both _port_ and _ville_ refer to the same thing and the second one is modified.

I hope this helps. The use of _Il/Elle est_ and _C'est_ can be tricky.


----------



## Fred_C

To say "it is <predicate>", you must use "c'est" if your predicate is a noun or a nominal group, and "il est" or "elle est" if your predicate is an adjective.

"...parce qu'*elle est* un port maritime modern avec beaucoup de choses à faire..." is wrong too.
It should be "parce que* c'est* un port maritime..." for the same reasons.


----------



## sun-and-happiness

You should use il est (or il était, il sera, etc)
1- when presenting an idea and using and adjective + de
Il est normal d'avoir cinq semaines de congés payés.
2- when presenting an idea and using and adjective + que
Il est certain qu'on celebrera le 14 juillet.
3- when referring to the time of the day
Il est neuf heures moins le quart.
C'est is sometimes used in place of il est in 1 and 2 above in informal situations.
You should use c'est (or c'était, ce sera, etc)
1- when a noun or pronoun follows:
on pense que ce sera un bon réveillon.
2- when referring to an idea already mentioned:
il y a eu beaucoup d'accidents, mais c'était inévitable.
3- when wishing to put emphasis on a particular part of the sentence:
c'est demain que la campagne publicitaire va commencer.

Ceci est l'explication sur mon livre, mais en parlant avec le Français j'ai noté qu'ils utilisaient toujours "c'est", et "il est" seulement pour parler de les heures. Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider? Merci beaucoup!


----------



## papamac

I believe "c'est" is used to specify something, and after that you would use "il/elle est" to refer to the person/thing already specified.

Ex: C'est Pierre.  Il est français. Il est grand aussi.
Ex: C'est une bague. Elle est jolie.


----------



## pulper

Hello!

Continuing on with FSI French lesson 7, and I'm doing practice drill A-14 (c'est vs. il est).  

It's hard for me to understand why some of them use il est, and some use c'est.  I've seen some explanations for this and have looked it up in grammar books, but I'm still not sure.  Here is an example:

Allez-vous acheter l'auto de Roger?  Non, elle est trop chere.

Avez-vous une bonne?  Non, c'est trop cher.

As far as I can tell, if it is referencing something specific, such as Roger's car (rather than simply a car), then you would use il/elle est.  Another example with elle est is cette chemise, which again would be specific to that shirt.  If it is something more general (a maid, not a specific maid), then it is c'est.  Another example with c'est is un taxi.  If it was ce taxi, then my understanding would be to use il est.  

Is that correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Bastoune

In the first case, the object (car) is too expensive.

In the second case, having a made (une bonne) is too expensive -- not that the maid herself is "expensive."

Otherwise one uses "il/elle est" with an adjective and "C'est" with "un/une"

_C'est un animal.  Il est grand.  C'est un grand animal._

*HOWEVER: * 

Il est + adjective + de = a general activity is of a certain quality.  /  C'est + adj. + à = qualities of a specific thing 

Il est difficile de lire = It's difficult to read (reading is difficult/he act of reading is difficult).

C'est difficile à lire = It's difficult to read (the text is difficult, it is full of vocabulary that is very advanced).


----------



## wildan1

_C'est_ describes the general situation (_C'est trop cher, une bonne - Having a maid is too expensive_)

_Il/Elle est_ describes a specific example _Elle est trop chère, cette bonne - This maid is too expensive_

PS: "FSI French" was written in the 1960s. The grammar isn't too different today, but the cultural contexts in it are very outdated (e.g., the cost of maids).


----------



## Smithy73

In French I was taught that to describe what job a person had one would say/write _"Il est avocat." _Wheras in English it is said that "He is a lawyer." If you (one) were (was) describing someone as being _un fasciste_ or _un crétin_ would you (one) also not use the indefinite article?


----------



## Gutenberg

We would say:_ ''C'est un fasciste.'' ''C'est un crétin.''_


----------



## quinoa

On pourrait dire : "Il est fasciste. " "Il est vraiment crétin." (sans article)


----------



## SydneyBox

Greetings
What is the difference in meaning between "C'est" and "Il est" in the exercise drill below from Foreign Service Institute (FSI) Revised French Course. As is usual for FSI drills there is no context to help.

My first though was that a distinction was being made between the package (Ce)and its contents (il ya) but examples 5 and 6 seem to rule this out. I would expect only  the package to be the thing tied up and wrapped up.

1.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. C’est lourd
2.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. Il est  lourd
3.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. Ca sent bon
4.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. C’est très léger
5.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. Il est  bien ficelé
6.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. C’est très bien emballé
7.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. C’est assuré
8.       Je me demande ce  qu’il y a dans ce paquet. Il est mouillé

Many Thanks


----------



## giga2294

"Ce" is used to name something undefined. (C'est = Ce est)
"Il" is used to name a defined object / an object we know.

So in sentence 5, "Il est bien ficelé". We are talking about the "paquet" mentioned in the sentence before.
In sentence 6, we are not talking about the "paquet" but about the way it is packed. What is not mentioned in the sentence before.

Hope I am clear.
French is my mother tongue, but it is difficult to explain it as it is more habits than rules that I am following.


----------



## kamyd1

"Mon père est dans la militaire.  Il est un pilote."

Est-ce que je dois avoir l'article "un" pour distinguer qu'il n'est pas de pilote commercial?


----------



## Oddmania

_Il/Elle est + noun_ isn't very common 

Either_ Il est pilote _(_adjective_) or_ C'est un pilote_ (_c'est + noun_). If you just want to say that his job is pilot then I'd say _Il est pilote_.

You could use _C'est un pilote_ with something else, like _C'est un pilote de l'armée américaine _or_ C'est un pilote qui fait bien son travail, etc...
_


----------



## pieanne

Mon père est militaire
Mon père est dans l'armée
Il est pilote
C'est un pilote


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est un pilote_ seul me semble assez étrange ; je ne l'utiliserais que s'il y a un qualificatif supplémentaire, par exemple _*C'*est un pilote chevronné._ Sinon je dirais toujours _*Il* est pilote_.


----------



## noodles17

I am in the process of writing an essay, and wish to clarify a situation but do not know whether to use c'est or il est in my sentence.

I appreciate it rather too long as a sentence, but any help would be appreciated

Au niveau déterministe, on peut affirmer que *c'est*(?) la disparité entre la tempérament lymphatique de Camille et celui des nerfs de Thérèse en plus de la vie monotone et étriquée qu’ils mènent comme mari et femme dans un milieu étouffant et maladif qui conduit Thérèse à se jeter dans les bras du sanguin, Laurent.


----------



## Oddmania

_C'est_, yes 

_Il est_ isn't used to talk about a concept (it's used either for a man/boy or a masculine object, or a movie, etc).

However, it's still not used with a determiner + a noun (_Il est un homme_ )


----------



## JeanDeSponde

En fait, on pourrait le dire (_il est un homme..._), mais dans un contexte et un sens très différents.
_Il est_ peut en effet être une manière littéraire de dire _il y a_ :
_S'il est un homme que le théâtre devrait respecter entre tous, c'est Molière _(Théophile Gautier)
_Il est une femme que vous haïssez, moi je l'aime ; vous lui jetez vos mépris, moi je l'entoure de mes adorations_
Mais ce sens (_il y a_) ne correspond pas à votre exemple !


----------



## Kumi_R

In a sentence below, is it interchangeable?


Il était très difficile de dormir la nuit dernière.
C'était très difficile de dormir la nuit dernière.


If so, is it just a question of being formal (il est) and informal (c'est)?


Thank you for your help.


----------



## parieur

Hi Kumi!

Well, this is a tricky one (for a non-native speaker)!
Each of your sentences is acceptable.
Some grammars will sometimes claim that "il est" is the only form to use in these constructions, but "c'est" is widely used in spoken French, and is often also found in the written language.

le P


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

You're right, here _il était _sounds more formal and elegant than _c'était_. Both are correct, though.


----------



## binhle410

So, for another case, if it is
Tu connais Sandrine?
do we answer witn Non, c'est une nouvelle étudiante 
or do we answer with
non, elle est nouvelle étudiante.

Since Sandrine is a concrete spacific person, I would go with the latter, but some friends of mine chose the former.

Please help.

Ps: I was referred to this thread by a mod and I dont know if I can post the question here.


----------



## Maître Capello

It should definitely be the former because of the adjective (_nouvelle_), even though the person is well-known from context:

_*C'*est une nouvelle étudiante_.

But:

_*Elle* est étudiante_.


----------



## gaylep

I know that this is several years later, but...I didn't see the rules addressed in any of the il est vs. c'est threads. The grammatical rule is :

Il est / Elle est + adjective

vs.

C'est + direct or indirect object...

Having said that, can you say, " Elle est Suzanne. Il est M. Du Pont. Je suis Christina...etc." ? I suspect that it's acceptable in spoken French, but much of the time spoken languages ignore rules.

Merci d'avance!
Christina


----------



## Mauricet

Elle est Suzanne. 
Il est M. Du Pont. 
Je suis Christina.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I'm not sure there's a rule for names, but basically I think you can consider names as nouns, even though they don't require an article. So:
_
C'est un pilote.
C'est une Canadienne.
C'est Christina._

This is pretty much as in English: you would say _"Hi,* I'm* Christina and *this is* Matthew"_, not _He's Matthew,_ wouldn't you?


----------



## gpuri

Further to the post by Tresley, I would like to confirm if the following is true:

There are two ways to write "He’s a doctor": "Il est médecin" and "C’est un médecin"
likewise: "He is a student" would be either "Il est étudiant" or "C'est un étudiant".

If we make the sentence "He is the new student", this would change to become "C'est la nouvelle étudiant" n'est-ce pas?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## radagasty

gpuri said:


> If we make the sentence "He is the new student", this would change to become "C'est la nouvelle étudiant" n'est-ce pas?



Yes, or rather, in the masculine: _C'est le nouvel étudiant._


----------



## jamesk65

I'm interested to know if anyone can explain 'ce' used in a pejorative sense e.g. "c'est un enfant/ce n'est qu'un enfant" - he's a mere child, behaving like an infant.  It's quite disconcerting to hear "c'est une bonne mère" for she's a good mother.


----------



## DearPrudence

Even if we use "ce", it carries no pejorative meaning in itself, as examplified below.
_"C'est un Français"
"C'est un étudiant brillant"
..._
The pejorative sense is only carried by what followed (eg: _"C'est un *idiot*"_)


----------



## timpeac

Oddmania said:


> This is pretty much as in English: you would say _"Hi,* I'm* Christina and *this is* Matthew"_, not _He's Matthew,_ wouldn't you?


You can say "he's Matthew", it's probably not as common as "this is Matthew", though.

This gets me wondering if the French "C'est Mathieu" is in some way short for something like "Son nom, c'est Mathieu" which would make the construction a bit easier to understand.


----------



## gpuri

Bonjour,

In order to ask the question "est-ce qu'il est pilote?" is it possible to also say "est-ce que c'est un pilote?"


----------



## Beauceron-puppy

oui absolument


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous!

Je voudrais prolonger un peu ce sujet intéressant. Les phrases ci-dessous, sont-elles toutes correctes?

Il est directeur.

Il est le directeur de notre école.

C'est un bon directeur.

Marc est un bon directeur. (on pourrait dire "il est un bon directeur"?)

Je vous présente Marc. C'est notre directeur. (je ne sais pas si je peux dire "il est notre directeur")

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

To put it in a nutshell, we usually say _Il est_ + adjective/profession (_Il est gentil, il est directeur, il est peintre_, etc.) and _C'est_ + noun (_C'est un pilote, c'est un bon directeur, c'est notre directeur, etc_.) Thus, I'd say _Il est directeur / C'est le directeur de notre école / C'est un bon directeur / C'est notre directeur._ Note that:

- It's perfectly possible to use _c'est_ with an adjective instead of a noun (it's actually very common) : _C'est génial, c'est cool, c'est bête_, etc. But here, you're not talking about a person or a clearly defined object, but rather about a global situation, or an abstract behavior, as in _C'est gentil de ta part_ ("*That*'s kind of you").

- You might come across_ Il est_ + noun (_Il est mon père, elle est ma mère_, etc.) but that sounds off to me. It sounds very formal at best, and completely stilted at worse. 

It's been discussed before in these threads.


----------



## Bachatamor

Est-ce que je peux dire "vous êtes un bon professeur"?

Est-ce que la règle "c'est + adjectif / pronom + profession" ne s'applique qu'aux pronoms "il, elle"? 

Par exemple: C'est un bon prof (correct) - Il est un bon prof (pas correct)...


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, vous pouvez tout à fait dire _Vous êtes un bon professeur_ ou encore _Je suis un bon professeur_. Ce n'est en effet qu'à la troisième personne que l'on dit _C'est un bon professeur_ / _Ce sont de bons professeurs_.


----------



## CocoG

Bonjour, 

I'm familiar with the informal forms of interrogation such as _"C'est quoi, un ordinateur?"_, _"C'est qui, ce mec?"_, and _"C'est quand, ton anniversaire?"_. However, a member has informed me that while _"C'est quand, ton anniversaire?"_ and _"Elle est où, ta voiture?"_ were acceptable, _"*Il *est quand, ton anniversaire?"_ and _"*C'*est où, ta voiture?"_ were incorrect. I was wondering why and whether there is a rule governing the usage of demonstrative and personal pronouns in these informal questions.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## claire2

Good question !
We say "Elle est où ta voiture ? " but "c'est où la Chine ?"  Maybe because a car is not a place ?


----------



## CocoG

So, one would say _"C'est __où, la France?"_, _"C'est __où, Paris?"_ and _"C'est __où, le Palais-Royal?"_ but _"Elle est __où, la chemise que tu as achetée hier?"_, _"Il est __où, son copain?"_ and _"Ils sont __où, vos parents?"_?

What about quoi, qui, quand and so on?


----------



## Lucky19

On peut aussi dire : Elle est où, la France ?


----------



## claire2

CocoG said:


> So, one would say _"C'est __où, la France?"_, _"C'est __où, Paris?"_ and _"C'est __où, le Palais-Royal?"_ but _"Elle est __où, la chemise que tu as achetée hier?"_, _"Il est __où, son copain?"_ and _"Ils sont __où, vos parents?"_?



Oui, toutes les phrases que tu proposes sont correctes.
On dit toujours "c'est quoi ...?" et "c'est qui...?"
"C'est quand...?" me paraît plus naturel que "Il est quand...?"  mais je crois qu'on doit pouvoir l'entendre parfois.


----------



## Lly4n4

J'utiliserai seulement "il est quand" pour un évènement personnel, qui vous touche.
"C'est quand, Noël / la fin du monde / le mariage princier ?", mais "Il est/C'est quand, ton pot de départ / son mariage ?" Et bizarrement, pour les soldes, j'accepterai aussi "elles sont quand, les soldes" (même si ça fait moins personnel) !

You will often hear "Il est quand, ton anniversaire (/personnal event)?", but I think it's not fully correct.


----------



## claire2

Bien vu. Maintenant que j'y pense, on dit "C'est qui...? " pour connaître l'identité de quelqu'un, mais "Il est qui lui, pour se permettre de me juger? " par exemple, parce que dans le second cas on connaît l'identité de la personne, ce qu'on veut dire c'est "Il se prend pour qui ?"
C'est fou ce qu'on apprend sur sa propre langue grâce aux étrangers !


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonjour à tous!

Pour continuer le sujet de "il est / c'est" aujourd'hui je suis tombée sur la phrase "elle est une belle fille". La phrase a été écrite par une professeure de français. Est-ce que cette phrase n'est pas du tout correcte ou grammaticallement elle est correcte mais on ne dirait pas comme ça?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Maître Capello

_Elle est une belle fille_ n'est pas incorrect à proprement parler, mais aucun francophone natif ne dirait cela spontanément. On dira soit _*C'*est une belle fille_ (substantif attribut), soit _*Elle* est belle_ (adjectif attribut).


----------



## Jonapedia

Bonjour à tous!

@ilie86 : En général, "c'est mon meilleur ami", mais c'est le contexte qui détermine tout.

Je ne suis pas francophone de souche, et je ne veut offenser personne, mais je pense que ce débat long et pénible est peut-être le résultat de la diffusion d'une règle qui serait fausse : en tout cas, "il est" ne peut jamais être placé devant un nom précédé d'un déterminant (un, des, le, les, etc.) ; en revanche, "c'est" peut être utilisé ainsi.

Mais, si l'on jette un œil sur le site de L'Académie Française, on voit que ce n'est pas vrai. Il semble que la règle ne s'applique pas tout le temps, sans exception. Tout d'abord, sous la rubrique "Dire, Ne Pas Dire", la seule utilisation dite "interdite" est "il/elle est un/une" quand on présente quelqu'un. En voici le lien : Il est, c’est un | Académie française

De plus, si l'on recherche "il est un" sur le site des Académiciens, on voit plusieurs exemples des phrases en "il est un <nom>" dans des écrits qui parlent d'une personne.

On peut donc en conclure, je crois, qu'il faut tenir compte du contexte pour savoir si la phrase est bonne.


----------



## Curt Jugg

In the dialogues in my French course book, when somebody asks the location of a particular building the answer always begins with “C'est”, eg “Où est le musée?” “C'est dans la rue de Bordeaux.” Here the personal pronoun ”ce” is used to refer to the museum. Yet elsewhere when someone asks the location of an object the answer begins with “Il” or “Elle”, eg   “Où est mon livre?” “Il est sur la table.”

Does this mean that there is a special rule that “ce” must be used when describing the location of buildings?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Maître Capello

The answer indicated in your text book is awkward. One would actually answer _*Il* est dans la rue de Bordeaux_, not _*C'*est_…


----------



## Tupp

When describing someone, a sentence starts with "c'est" if the following is a noun e.g.  "Il est sympa" BUT "c'est un garçon sympa."  What if the adjective precedes the noun e.g. Beau... Is it "c'est or "il est" if the following words are "un beau garçon"? 

My gut is saying "c'est" and this is a very basic so I should know it.  If it is "c'est", why?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

C'est un beau gosse.
Il est beau gosse.  (Merci Oddmania)


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I would say _...mais *c'est* quand même un beau gosse _OR _il est beau gosse_ ("beau gosse" being used as an adjective, somehow, in the second sentence).

We really say *c'est + noun* ("C'est un garçon sympa, c'est un beau garçon, etc.") but *il est + adjective* ("Il est sympa, il est beau, etc."). The placement of the adjective (postpositive or prepositive) usually doesn't change a thing.


----------



## petit1

If there is "*un  / une*" you will use "*C'est*". In the plural: "Ce sont des / de ..."
Ex- C'est un gentil garçon. / C'est une gentille personne. / Ce sont des enfants adorables / Ce sont de charmants enfants.
   - Il est gentil, ce garçon. / Elle est très élégante. / Ils sont comiques. / Elles sont jeunes.


----------



## friasc

Hi folks,

I had a question today about deciding between the construction il/elle est vs c'est when the noun is modified by certain adjectives or complements, particularly. Most French grammars for English speakers simply state that modified nouns or nouns followed by a specifying complement should be preceded by the construction c'est (c'est un étudiant de 20 ans, c'est un professeur intéressant, c'est un bon vin, etc.). Yet in many cases I feel (intuitively) that 'il est / elle est' could be used, without the indefinite article. For example :

il est étudiant en droit international
il est professeur de latin

In particular, I think this is often possible with adjectives that precede the noun :

C'est un bon élève vs. il est bon élève
C'est un beau gosse vs. il est beau gosse
C'est un mauvais cuisinier vs. il est mauvais cuisinier
C'est un ancien élève de l'ens vs. il est ancien élève de l'ens

I have my own theories about the difference in meaning between these sentences (I suspect that some of them may be unusual, if not absolutely grammatically incorrect), but I'd like to know what you think. Is there a rule about this?

My intuition is that in sentences starting with 'il est bon/beau/etc. ...', the adjective and noun form a single semantic unity ('beau gosse', 'ancien eleve'). Does this make any sense ? Honestly, in some of these cases I don't see much difference, except that 'il est ...' sounds kind of old-fashioned.


----------



## Reynald

Bonjour Friasc,

La deuxième forme n'est pas désuète et je la perçois aussi comme une seule unité.

Si j'essaie de trouver une nuance de sens entre ces deux formes possibles, ce serait celle-ci :
_C'est un bon élève _considèrerait la personne dans sa totalité, tandis que _Il est bon élève_ mettrait l'accent sur une qualité de la personne. Ce que confirme, à mon avis, la substitution possible par un adjectif qualificatif dans ce deuxième cas :
Il est bon élève
Il est studieux
Il est sérieux...


----------



## Icetrance

_Hillary va gagner parce qu'elle est une femme.

Hillary va gagner parce que c'est une femme.
_
Moi, je n'y vois pas de différence.  Mais,  s'il y en a une, faites-la-moi remarquer.


----------



## petit1

La première phrase _Hillary va gagner parce qu'*elle* est une femme _est un calque de la phrase anglaise mais en français nous disons toujours _Hillary va gagner parce que *c'*est une femme._

Je ne sais pas l'expliquer, c'est juste l'usage.


----------



## yuechu

Je regardais le site suivant aujourd'hui : Don't Be Confused By "Bon" and "Bien" in French et j'ai vu la phrase suivante :   _Il est bon étudiant._
Est-ce que c'est aussi correct sans article indéfini ? (et avec "il" ou "elle" au lieu de "c'est") ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut résumer les choses ainsi.

Avec un adjectif qualificatif :

_C'est bon étudiant._  (impossible sans article)​_C'est *un* bon étudiant. / C'est *une* bonne étudiante._ ​_Il est bon étudiant. / Elle est bonne étudiante._ () (correct, mais peu courant et plutôt soutenu)​_Il est *un* bon étudiant. / Elle est *une* bonne étudiante._ (()) (pas impossible, mais peu naturel)​
Sans adjectif qualificatif :

_C'est étudiant._  (impossible sans article)​_C'est *un* étudiant. / C'est *une* étudiante._ ​_Il est étudiant. / Elle est étudiante._ ​_Il est *un* étudiant. / Elle est *une* étudiante._ ​


----------



## welshy

Hi, sorry if this has been asked before, but I can't quite find the answer to this specific question, or apply what i find to what I'm trying to say...

I know that after _c'est _ you always use the masculine singular

- J'adore la viande, c'est délicieux!

But can you also use it with plurals, and also il/elle est ? Which of these would be correct?

- J'adore les bonbons, c'est déliciux
 - J'adore les bonbons car ils sont déliciuex

- J'adore le poulet, car il est souvoureux.

- Je n'aime pas les frites, car elles sont grasses

- Je n'aime pas la viande, c'est trop salé.
- Je n'aime pas la viande, car elle est trop salée.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## olivier68

Yes you can! But you have to put things properly ;-)

_"C'est"_ is a kind a neutral (which does not exist in French… it is thus usually considered that singular masculine has to be used).

So, you can use "_car_". But maybe "_parce que_" might be better.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

If you use _il(s) / elle(s)_, it means you're talking about one specific meal you're eating right now.
_
J'adore le poulet parce qu'il est savoureux_ = I love *the *chicken because it's tasty.
_Je n'aime pas les frites parce qu'elles sont grasses_ = I don't like *the* chips because they're too greasy.

If you're talking about chicken or potato chips in general, then _c'est _sounds much more natural.  Sometimes, using _c'est _immediately after a plural noun sort of jars,  so we often use _ça _as a way to make the noun singular:
_
J'adore les bonbons. Je trouve *ça *délicieux.
Je ne mange jamais de frites. C'est trop gras _/_ Je trouve ça trop gras._


----------



## silverwhite

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser "C'est + adjectif" pour parler de plusieurs concepts ?

- J'aime le tennis et la natation parce que *c'est* amusant. (?)

Merci !


----------



## Oddmania

Oui, c'est possible.

On peut aussi dire _...parce que ce sont des activités amusantes / des sports amusants._
Dans tous les cas, on ne dira jamais "_J'aime le tennis et la natation parce qu'_ils sont_ amusants_". 
Ce serait comme dire "_I like reading and cooking because _they're_ fun_" en anglais. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire ça.

Quoi qu'il en soit, une syntaxe bien plus naturelle en français serait "_J'aime nager et jouer au tennis. Je trouve ça amusant / Ça m'amuse_".


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Oddmania said:


> Ce serait comme dire "_I like reading and cooking because _they're_ fun_" en anglais. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire ça.


There's nothing wrong with that sentence in English.  _*They *_refers to the antecedents "reading and cooking", and activities can be _fun_.


----------



## Oddmania

Thank you, I wasn't sure about that.

In French, it would be very unusual. What we say amounts to saying "_I like reading and cooking because_* *it is_ fun_" (that is, _doing those things _*is *_fun_).


----------



## Moggygeorgieee

Hi all, once again here with my exam prep grammar questions. The English is:
*He might be the most talented tennis player of his generation, but he is undoubtedly the least agreeable.*

I wrote: '*C'est* peut-être le plus doué joueur de tennis de sa génération, mais *il est *sans aucun doute le moins sympathique'.

I know why 'c'est' goes in the first clause, but how do I know whether I should say 'c'est sans aucun doute le moins sympathique' or 'il est'? Can't find an example in the grammar book..

merci
G


----------



## olivier68

En fait, je pense que vous avez le choix : soit utiliser "c'est... mais c'est...", soit utiliser "il est... mais il est..."
Je dirais que la répétition doit être identique. Simple avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

In this context, all four combinations are “possible” – you may use either _c'est_ or _il est_ in either clause – but using _c'est_ in both clauses would be a lot more common:

_*C'est* peut-être le joueur de tennis le plus doué de sa génération, mais *c'est* sans aucun doute le moins sympathique._



Moggygeorgieee said:


> I know why 'c'est' goes in the first clause


What's the reason then? As a matter of fact, the reason for using _c'est_ in the second clause is exactly the same as in the first. 


P.S. Please mind the placement of the superlative adjective.


----------



## declaum

Greetings.

I'm learning how to use "c'est" and "il est" and couldn't find the answer to a specific question. I understand that I should use "c'est" when the noun is preceded by a determiner, but am not quite sure if this rules still applies when the conjunction "comme" precedes the determiner. Here's the context (copied from a grammar book):

"[…] Le son [b] est sonore et plus doux. Il y a une vibration des cordes vocales. C'est comme un bruit de baiser."

Does the rule still apply here? That is, should I always use "C'est" when the conjunction "comme" comes before the determiner that precedes the noun, or is there some other rule in these cases?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bezoard

"C'est comme le/un ..." est certainement la formule qui s'applique ici.
Mais "il est comme le/un..." est aussi possible dans d'autres contextes, notamment s'il est facile d'identifier immédiatement le "il", et notamment si "il" désigne un être animé.


----------



## declaum

Thank you, Bezoard! I'm not sure I understand why in this particular case "il est" is not a possibility. Would you mind giving me some examples regarding the use of C'est comme le/un..." and "il est comme le/un" to illustrate your explanation? Could you point out, in each example, if "il est" or "c'est" is the only choice possible or if both are possible, so as to see if I fully understood?


----------



## Nem'o

Here are some examples: 

- Léo est gentil, mais il est comme son frère, un peu trop bavard ! 
- Léo est gentil, mais c’est comme son frère, il est un peu trop bavard !

- Le vent, c’est comme l’amour, ça va, ça vient. 
- Ce vent, il est comme celui qu’il y a dans le sud.

- Les chats, c’est vraiment comme les chiens, mais en plus intelligent.
- Le chat est vraiment mignon, il est comme celui qu’on avait vu chez ton cousin. 

- Les oiseaux, c’est comme la liberté, ça s’envole à sa guise.
- Tes oiseaux, ils sont comme les miens, vraiment super beaux.

- Cette chaise, elle est comme l’autre, mais en plus abîmée.
- Les chaises, c’est comme des fauteuils, en moins voluptueux. 


Sooooo...! There might be a LOT of exceptions and actually, no real rule that works all the time, but I’ll try to explain what happened here: 

1. Léo: Only choice possible in both cases. Look at where I placed *il* and try to figure out a rule of your own with that (because I really don’t know how to explain the difference) 😅 

2. Le vent: Only choice possible, but here, it’s a bit easier to explain. The first one is very general, it’s almost like a saying, you know, you don’t talk about a specific wind, you just talk about the _idea_ of the wind, if that makes sense. In the second sentence, you talk about a very specific wind, that’s why you would use *Ce*_ vent, _and so you compare it with another wind that’s in the South of France, using _*il* est comme_.

3. Le chat: Only choice possible in the first sentence if you think of _les chats _as a general entity, not thinking about any specific cat at all. You could however use _les chats, ils sont vraiment comme les chiens, mais en plus intelligent_, if you talked about cats as a more specific group of animals... I know, it might be hard to understand... But let’s say _c’est comme_ is more common, here. However, in the second sentence, _il est comme_ is really the one and only possibility, as you talk about a specific cat that you can see. You could even replace _Le chat_ with _Ce chat_. 

4. Les oiseaux: For the first one, no other choice, as it’s just like the first sentence comparing the wind to love, here, it’s almost like a saying, it’s very generic, we don’t talk about any specific birds, it’s just the idea of birds. For the second one, again, I used _ils sont comme_, because I talk about specific birds, but just as the first pair of sentences, with Léo, I could say: _Tes oiseaux, c’est comme les miens, ils sont vraiment super beaux_. I guess it would also be a bit more informal, as a way of speaking. 

5. Les chaises: Only choice possible in both sentences because it’s, once more, the idea of something specific or not.


----------



## declaum

Thank you very much, Nem'o! Your reply was very helpful. I think I get it now. _C'est_ was the only option in the example I gave because the author was talking about how the sound  is pronounced in general, not about the way a specific person or group pronounces it, right?


----------

